# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων bbing.gr Wabba Mr Hellas 22.5.2011

## Polyneikos

Πιστοί στο καθιερωμενο μας ραντεβου της Αθηνας,αρκετα μελη του φόρουμ βρεθηκαμε και παρακολουθησαμε τον αγωνα,οι πιο παλιοι γνωριμοι αλλα και τα πιο νεα μελη.
Ο γραφων,ο Πανος Μuscleboss,o Ηλίας ,o Νασσερ,o Stelakos,ο Διονυσης beefmeup eκπροσωπησαν την ομαδα του φόρουμ.
Επίσης αρκετα μελη ενωθηκαν στην παρεα,όπως η Νικη (marvin), o Κωστας Rambo (πιπινοκυνηγος),Πανος veteran29,CObra Style,Tasos,Fotis_Patra,Alextq,angelica(διαγωνιστηκε στις γυναικες,)η Βουλα Γκασιαμη(νικητρια στις γυναικες),η μοναδικη-αξεπεραστη Κωνσταντίνα Κασκανη ( :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: ),Γιωργος KondorinisMD,O Akis "mrkommatias" Βουλγαρελης και σίγουρα καποιος μου διαφευγει.




Οι διαχειριστες του φόρουμ ενω προσπαθουν με υπερβαλλων ζήλο να γραψουν νεα μελη στο φόρουμ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

αυτοθυσια οχι αστεια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

πωωωωω...καλα η συγκεκριμενη κοπελα ηταν απιστευτη...κοιλιακοι φοβεροι και κατι γλουτοι :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: ....για μενα παιζει να ειχε και τον καλυτερο πισινο :01. Mr. Green:  απο ολα τα hot babes που εχουν ποσταριστει..πραγματικα :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Qlim4X

> Ο γραφων,ο Πανος Μuscleboss,o Ηλίας ,o Νασσερ,o Stelakos,ο Διονυσης beefmeup eκπροσωπησαν την ομαδα του φόρουμ.
> Επίσης αρκετα μελη ενωθηκαν στην παρεα,όπως η Νικη (marvin), o Κωστας Rambo (πιπινοκυνηγος),Πανος veteran29,CObra Style,Tasos,Fotis_Patra,Alextq,angelica(διαγωνιστηκε στις γυναικες,)η Βουλα Γκασιαμη(νικητρια στις γυναικες),η μοναδικη-αξεπεραστη Κωνσταντίνα Κασκανη (),Γιωργος KondorinisMD,O Akis "mrkommatias" Βουλγαρελης και σίγουρα καποιος μου διαφευγει.



σε ευχαριστω που με ξεχασες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> σε ευχαριστω που με ξεχασες


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

μμ μου επρεπε να ριξεις μια ποζα να δουν τι μμ εισαι... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

στελακοςςςςςς πρωτη μουρη εσυ μην χασεις...!!!!!



οχι δεν ζηλευω καθολουυυυ.... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## giannis64

> 




χαααααααααααα!!!! δειτε μουτρα!!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
εξερουντε 1-2

εχω σκσει απο την ζηλια μου...

----------


## anjelica

Η φωτο που υποσχεθηκα στον κυριο Σηγαλα.Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια!!! Και παρεα του φορουμ με υγειινη διατροφη!!! Χαρηκα πολυ που βρεθηκαμε με παλια παρεα και γνωρισα και αλα μελοι του φορουμ.Ολοι καλα παιδια!!! Να ξαναγινει)))) Και ευχαριστω στον Παναγιωτη Βιτσα!!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> 


το βλεμμα του Ηλια στην τελευταια φωτο δειτε :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

.

Αυτή ξανά για να είναι και η Αντζέλικα μέσα  :08. Toast: 
(Διονύσης, Πάνος, Νάσσερ, Αντζέλικα, Ηλίας, Γιώργος Κοντορίνης και τέλος η αφεντιά μου)






Και στις παραπάνω η Νίκη-Marvin με τον Ηλία και τη Κων/να Κασκάνη!

----------


## marvin

> μμ μου επρεπε να ριξεις μια ποζα να δουν τι μμ εισαι...
> 
> στελακοςςςςςς πρωτη μουρη εσυ μην χασεις...!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> οχι δεν ζηλευω καθολουυυυ....


Ελενη μου ειπα να μην κανω τις αγωνιζομενες να νιωσουν ασχημα!!!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

> .
> 
> Αυτή ξανά για να είναι και η Αντζέλικα μέσα 
> (Διονύσης, Πάνος, Νάσσερ, Αντζέλικα, Ηλίας, Γιώργος Κοντορίνης και τέλος η αφεντιά μου)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Πωπω στη φωτο με την κ.Κασκανη ενω η ιδια ειναι τελεια κοιτοντας εμενα σκιαχτηκα,εμ τετοια παθαινει οποιος βρισκεται κοντα της!!!!!!!!!!! :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!Μπραβο παιδια,παντα τετοια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 


Νικη εισαι κομματια ε,χωρις πλακα :02. Shock: 

Μακαρι να τα πουμε σαλονικα τωρα.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> 



όχι για να δείτε ποιοί κάνουν τις δύσκολες δουλειές , βρώμικες και   βαρετές , μέχρι κυνηγοί ταλέντων γίναμε σκέτη ταλαιπωρία να φέρουμε  κόσμο στο φόρουμ , αλλα αν χρειαστεί θα το ξανακάνουμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πολυ ωραιες φωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!Μπραβο παιδια,παντα τετοια 
> 
> 
> Νικη εισαι κομματια ε,χωρις πλακα
> 
> Μακαρι να τα πουμε σαλονικα τωρα..


 πραγματικα κομμάτια είναι η νίκη και καλά που ήρθε να γνωριστούμε γιατι όπως και με τα άλλα μέλη που γνωριστήκαμε σε αγώνες , είναι καλύτερα να ξέρουμε και με πια άτομα μιλάμε στο φόρουμ  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> το βλεμμα του Ηλια στην τελευταια φωτο δειτε


αυτό πάλι τι είναι δεν το κατάλαβα που κοιτάω  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  αντί να κοιτάω το πουλάκι απο την μηχανή ,όλο σε περίεργες φάσεις με συλλαμβάνει ο φακός  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> αυτό πάλι τι είναι δεν το κατάλαβα που κοιτάω  αντί να κοιτάω το πουλάκι απο την μηχανή ,όλο σε περίεργες φάσεις με συλλαμβάνει ο φακός


κανει μπαμ οτι ειναι κατι υποπτο :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## magdaline

ωραίες photos παιδιά!

----------


## beefmeup

> Και παρεα του φορουμ με *υγειινη διατροφη!!!*


εσυ καλα εισουν με το κοτοπουλακι,εμεις οι υπολοιποι μες την υγιεινη διατροφη ημασταν :01. Razz:

----------


## gmalamos

Nice guys!Μακαρι να χω χρονο να τα πουμε δω πανω.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## anjelica

> εσυ καλα εισουν με το κοτοπουλακι,εμεις οι υπολοιποι μες την υγιεινη διατροφη ημασταν


 Πες μου πιος εισαι???? και τι εφαγες????? :01. Razz:  δεν σας ξερω με nickname:unsure΄΄
τα δυο παγωτα μετα αθηνα και αλλα τρια σπιτι??? χωρια σοκολατα και μπισκοτα εγω :08. Turtle: 
αλλα απο δευτερ παλι κοτα κοτα κοτα κο κο κο θα κανω σε λιγο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## anjelica

> αυτό πάλι τι είναι δεν το κατάλαβα που κοιτάω  αντί να κοιτάω το πουλάκι απο την μηχανή ,όλο σε περίεργες φάσεις με συλλαμβάνει ο φακός


Να πω εγω που καταλαβα....ηταν μια ωραια σερβιτορα ξανθια εκι :banana:  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικες φωτο από το αρχείο μου



Πανος με τον Γιαννη Κούκο



Παναγιωτης Σιωτης-Αντζέλικα-Ακης Βουλγαρέλης





Παναγιωτης Σιωτης-Αντζέλικα και εγω :01. Mr. Green: 




Τελικα όσοι και όσο και να προσπαθουμε ,όταν ερθει ο Ραμπο τελειωνουν όλα για τους υπόλοιπους μνηστηρες  :01. Razz:

----------


## gmalamos

[QUOTE=Polyneikos;378863]Mερικες φωτο από το αρχείο μου




 Κ. Νικη καλα πως αισθανεστε αναμεσα σε τοσους  :05. Running:  εγω θα την εκανα,μν με περασουν για κανα τσιτ μιλ.. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Mερικες φωτο από το αρχείο μου
> 
> 
> 
> Πανος με τον Γιαννη Κούκο
> 
> 
> 
> Παναγιωτης Σιωτης-Αντζέλικα-Ακης Βουλγαρέλης
> ...


εσυ εισαι με το γκρι το βεδακι πολυνικε? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

> εσυ εισαι με το γκρι το βεδακι πολυνικε?


Oχι,αυτος ειναι ο Ακης ΒΟυλγαρελης,mrkommatias στο φόρουμ :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> Oχι,αυτος ειναι ο Ακης ΒΟυλγαρελης,mrkommatias στο φόρουμ


γιατι λεει εγω,χαχαχα ειπα και γω γιατι ειναι πολυ κομματιας αυτος με τι γκρι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το σχόλιο είναι πανω από την καθε φωτο που αναφερεται,αρα αν δεις την απο κατω θα δεις και μενα :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

> Το σχόλιο είναι πανω από την καθε φωτο που αναφερεται,αρα αν δεις την απο κατω θα δεις και μενα


καλα λες τωρα τις ειδα σωστα  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

η μμ μου παταει τρικεφαλα ετσι να δουμε τι φτιαχνουμε βρε παιδι μου...φετεςςςςς!!!!
ο λιακος ποιος ξερει τι σκεφτεται και γελαει...παπαρδελλααααα!!!!!
στελακοοοοοο...παλι στην ακρη βρε???????????
ραμπο μορφη....καλο παιδι φαινεσαι ...μπραβο!!!!!
ωραια παρεα...αντε να δω ποτε θα αξιωθω να ειμαι κ εγω εκει!!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καλα λες τωρα τις ειδα σωστα


ειμαι κ γω πισω απο το Rαmbo :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> ειμαι κ γω πισω απο το Rαmbo


ποιος εισαι ο μελαχρινος αξυριστος? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  μαναρι τρελο εσυ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες, πάντα τέτοια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## noz1989

Το παιδι που ειναι αναμεσα στο στελακο και στο ραμπο

και το παιδι που κανει thumb up και ειναι διπλα απο το Muscleboss ποιοι ειναι???

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Το παιδι που ειναι αναμεσα στο στελακο και στο ραμπο
> 
> και το παιδι που κανει thumb up και ειναι διπλα απο το Muscleboss ποιοι ειναι???


αυτος που κανει thumb up ειναι ο Tasos(σκετο,αν το γραφω σωστα,μπορει να ειναι κ με ελληνικα)....μου ειπε οτι δεν μπαινει πολυ συχνα και απο δω και περα θα αρχισει να μπαινει...το αλλο παιδι δε το ξερω




> ποιος εισαι ο μελαχρινος αξυριστος? μαναρι τρελο εσυ


ναι αυτος ειμαι :01. Razz: αχχαα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπό αριστερα προς τα δεξια,όπως κοιταμε

*Στελακος,Γιωργος (φίλος Πανου,δεν ειναι μελος ),Ραμπο,COBRA_Style,KontorinisMD,Fotis_Patra,Marvin,Polyneikos,*
*Ηλίας,Tassos,Karaiskos Kostas,Muscleboss,Alextq,Mrkommatias(Aκης Βουλγαρελης*)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αυτος που κανει thumb up ειναι ο Tasos(σκετο,αν το γραφω σωστα,μπορει να ειναι κ με ελληνικα)....μου ειπε οτι δεν μπαινει πολυ συχνα και απο δω και περα θα αρχισει να μπαινει...το αλλο παιδι δε το ξερω
> 
> 
> 
> ναι αυτος ειμαιαχχαα



μεγάλη παλιοποιότητα ο κόμπρα παιδια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  

τον φωτη απο πάτρα και μερικούς παραλίγο να ζητήσω να τούς αποβάλουν απο την αίθουσα γιατι ανα τακτα διαστήματα με ενοχλούσαν με διάφορες παρεμβάσεις τους  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μεγάλη παλιοποιότητα ο κόμπρα παιδια  
> 
> τον φωτη απο πάτρα και μερικούς παραλίγο να ζητήσω να τούς αποβάλουν απο την αίθουσα γιατι ανα τακτα διαστήματα με ενοχλούσαν με διάφορες παρεμβάσεις τους


xaaxaaxxaxaxaa :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## exkaliber

> .
> 
> Αυτή ξανά για να είναι και η Αντζέλικα μέσα 
> (Διονύσης, Πάνος, Νάσσερ, Αντζέλικα, Ηλίας, Γιώργος Κοντορίνης και τέλος η *αφεντιά* *μου*)


αφεντη εσυ εισαι αυτος με το μουσι και το καπελο???

----------


## marvin

[QUOTE=gmalamos;378868]


> Mερικες φωτο από το αρχείο μου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25131
> 
> 
>  Κ. Νικη καλα πως αισθανεστε αναμεσα σε τοσους  εγω θα την εκανα,μν με περασουν για κανα τσιτ μιλ..


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: (Καλο!)Μπα ισα ισα..ηταν ολοι τους υπεροχοι!!!!!Μαζι τους  ενιωθα  ασφαλεια παρα ανασφαλεια!!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: Εξαλου που να χορτασουν με ενα τοσο δα μεζε; :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tasos Green

ολη η γιάφκα μαζεμένοι... :01. Mr. Green:  αυτα ειναι.. για σας ειναι η ζωη!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marvin

> η μμ μου παταει τρικεφαλα ετσι να δουμε τι φτιαχνουμε βρε παιδι μου...φετεςςςςς!!!!
> ο λιακος ποιος ξερει τι σκεφτεται και γελαει...παπαρδελλααααα!!!!!
> στελακοοοοοο...παλι στην ακρη βρε???????????
> ραμπο μορφη....καλο παιδι φαινεσαι ...μπραβο!!!!!
> ωραια παρεα...αντε να δω ποτε θα αξιωθω να ειμαι κ εγω εκει!!!!!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  μμ δεν παταω τιποτα ..σταση νευρικοτητας ειναι  αφου εκεινη την ωρα καταλαβα οτι θα ειμαι η μονη γυναικα στη φωτο!!!!! :01. Unsure:

----------


## Αντωνης

> μμ δεν παταω τιποτα ..σταση νευρικοτητας ειναι  αφου εκεινη την ωρα καταλαβα οτι θα ειμαι η μονη γυναικα στη φωτο!!!!!


Νικη αν φαινονται ετσι τα χερια σου χωρις να τα σφιγγεις εισαι σε πραγματικα απιστευτη φορμα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Και αυτος ο Tassos ποιος ειναι ρε παιδια,απ το φορουμ ειναι?Πολυ θηριο!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Και αυτος ο Tassos ποιος ειναι ρε παιδια,απ το φορουμ ειναι?Πολυ θηριο!!!


*Τassos*

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> αφεντη εσυ εισαι αυτος με το μουσι και το καπελο???


Ναι, αυτός δεξιά είμαι του λόγου μου.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Καλά περάσαμε και αυτη τη φορά. Αντέ και την επόμενη ακόμη περισσότεροι  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## gym

> Ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Καλά περάσαμε και αυτη τη φορά. Αντέ και την επόμενη ακόμη περισσότεροι 
> 
> ΜΒ


  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 


βρε βρε τι ωραιες φωτο...μπραβο!!!!!!

----------


## exkaliber

> Ναι, αυτός δεξιά είμαι του λόγου μου.


ρε ποσες φορες πρεπει να σας το πω
ενας κυριος ποτε δεν κυκλοφορει αξυριστος  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ρε ποσες φορες πρεπει να σας το πω
> ενας κυριος ποτε δεν κυκλοφορει αξυριστος


εγω δλδ με πολυ περισσοτερο μουσι απο τον Στελιο τι επρεπε να κανω δλδ?να με πεταξουν εξω? :08. Turtle:

----------


## pan0z

Να σε καψουν!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dionisos

Ωραίες photos παιδιά, όλοι μια όμορφη παρέα!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ρε ποσες φορες πρεπει να σας το πω
> ενας κυριος ποτε δεν κυκλοφορει αξυριστος


Έχω απωθημένα από τότε που ήμουν καραβανάς  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Κόμπρα εσένα στη λαιμητόμο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποιες φωτογραφίες ακομα







Σπύρος Μουρναζος,Γιαννης Κουκος,μας τιμησαν φωτογραφιζόμενοι με το πανο μας.



ο Τασος Ζαχαρόπουλος,μελος της Wabba ,με τον γιό του και τους ανιψιούς του



Τo team από το γυμναστηριο της Νεας Μακρης



Ηλίας-Γιωργος Καπετανακης

----------


## exkaliber

> Aπό αριστερα προς τα δεξια,όπως κοιταμε
> 
> *Στελακος,Γιωργος (φίλος Πανου,δεν ειναι μελος ),Ραμπο,COBRA_Style,KontorinisMD,Fotis_Patra,Marvin,Polyneikos,*
> *Ηλίας,Tassos,Karaiskos Kostas,Muscleboss,Alextq,Mrkommatias(Aκης Βουλγαρελης*)




η χιονατη και οι 17 βαρβατοι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## -beba-

Ωραίες φωτό. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## terataki

ημουν και γω εκει ρε παιδια,αλλα δεν με ξερατε να μου μιλησετε,ειμουν κοντα σας παντως...ενα κοντουλης ειμαι με μουσια και ενα τατοο στο αριστερο ωμο,δεν ξερω αν με ειδατε,στην 5η φωτο ειμαι λιγο πιο δεξια απο αυτο που χετε τραβιξει

----------


## Polyneikos

> ημουν και γω εκει ρε παιδια,αλλα δεν με ξερατε να μου μιλησετε,ειμουν κοντα σας παντως...ενα κοντουλης ειμαι με μουσια και ενα τατοο στο αριστερο ωμο,δεν ξερω αν με ειδατε,στην 5η φωτο ειμαι λιγο πιο δεξια απο αυτο που χετε τραβιξει


Ποια φωτο εννοείς; :01. Unsure:

----------

